
25 Truths about Startup That We All Should Know - adityakothadiya
http://adityakothadiya.typepad.com/adeologue/2008/01/25-truths-about.htmlhttp://adityakothadiya.typepad.com/adeologue/2008/01/25-truths-about.html
======
boucher
Truth #1: How to post a URL.

[http://adityakothadiya.typepad.com/adeologue/2008/01/25-trut...](http://adityakothadiya.typepad.com/adeologue/2008/01/25-truths-
about.html)

